
Ask HN: Do you trust voice recognition? - gradschool
My broker trying to get me to use authentication by voice recognition over the phone instead of security questions, but I&#x27;m skeptical. Would you trust it when there&#x27;s money involved?
======
formalsystem
Depends on how much you trust your brother. But voice authentication, in
general, can't be secure since your voice can be emulated to say arbitrary
things given a long enough string on your part.

